# 18 yr. old EMT Orange County CA



## mbastani (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a college student that is Nationally Certified and am trying to look to work as an EMT in the summer when i go back home. (Orange County, CA)
I was wondering what steps I should take in order to get employed.
A little background, I am 18 years old, have all my certifications, had previous work experience as a Lifeguard, and looking for a future in the Medical Career.


----------



## Chan (Feb 7, 2012)

It'll be difficult but not impossible for you to get a job since you're only 18. Especially difficult since you just want a summer gig. Try applying at the water parks around since you have lifeguard experience.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you looking for a summer job only?

When you come back to California, you're going to have to become licensed in California, which will require a background check (Livescan) and copies of your course completion certificate, CPR card, and your NREMT card. Short of Knotts Berry Farm/Surf City, seasonal options in OC is going to be limited since Wild Rivers closed last year and Disneyland uses RNs and an Ahaheim Fire paramedic substation.


----------



## polisciaggie (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah it is really difficult getting a job on a truck at 18.  The only reason I was hired at 18 by a 911 service was because I had volunteered with them with them for a couple of years prior and the EMS director lobbied our Hospital Administrator really hard to approve my hiring.


----------



## firetender (Feb 7, 2012)

*Perspective...*

Each post here in response to your thread is a snapshot.

Although perfectly accurate in many facts, remember what you're getting is from the experience of the poster, in his/her location, under his/her circumstances. Each is only a snapshot and not the whole picture. 

When you throw them all down on a ping-pong table you'll see lots of gaps here and there that haven't been covered. Use the information you get here to further your odds of finding one of those gaps and getting yourself in shape to fill it!

I think you'll find quite a few people here who've beaten the odds against them that others have called.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2012)

Fire, how many ambulance services can you think of that hire seasonally? I've worked in OC at both a water park and an ambulance service. The ambulance services aren't going to hire anyone seasonally because they don't have a seasonal need, they have a long term need and plenty of applicants. As such, they aren't going to throw $6-700 (for Lynch Ambulance, when I left there, 18 hours of orientation, 36 hours (3 12 hour shifts) of field training at $10/hr with time and a half after 8 hours, double time after 12 for attendants. Add 3 more FTO shifts to get cleared to drive) for someone who can only work 2-3 months at best. 

The theme parks and event medical services are the only options left, and unless the OP wants to drive an hour plus to LegoLand (Carlsbad), 6 Flags (Valencia), or depending where in OC the OP lives, Raging Waters (San Dimas), that pretty much leaves Knotts Berry Farm and the associated water park Soak City (again, to the best of my knowledge, Disneyland staffs their first aid with RNs). 

This is, of course, ignoring the fact that the OP is a relatively new EMT (based off of age). In my opinion, new EMTs are not appropriate for the single coverage clinic style environment of first aid where a disposition besides "hospital" has to be made on every patient.


----------



## mbastani (Feb 7, 2012)

*response*

thanks forum for your input. It seems that acquiring a job as an actual EMT-basic will be quite difficult in my current position. Off that note, what other employment options can I look at with my certification?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2012)

mbastani said:


> thanks forum for your input. It seems that acquiring a job as an actual EMT-basic will be quite difficult in my current position. Off that note, what other employment options can I look at with my certification?



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28260


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 8, 2012)

Pharaoh's lost kingdom in Redlands

About 45-1 hour from OC


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2012)

Chan said:


> It'll be difficult but not impossible for you to get a job since you're only 18. Especially difficult since you just want a summer gig. Try applying at the water parks around since you have lifeguard experience.



Theme or water parks are really your only option for seasonal employment as an EMT. 

The water park here uses Intermediates to staff the first aid station and they operate under a modified set of protocols (read: very limited) since most are not street qualified through our agency and they aren't technically employees of our agency (a few are but they are on water park time), they only use our MD from my agency.

Other options security/EMT but that's not really seasonal. 

With your lifeguard experience beach lifeguarding might be an option if you have open water experience although, if memory serves me correctly, they are an OC Fire branch so I don't know how difficult it would be to get on with them.


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> With your lifeguard experience beach lifeguarding might be an option if you have open water experience although, if memory serves me correctly, they are an OC Fire branch so I don't know how difficult it would be to get on with them.



It depends here in OC.. Some of the beaches are part of the City and some are part of the beaches city fire department.. they are not as competitive to get into as getting into the fire department.. (you still have to jump through a bunch of hoops though)


City of Huntington Beach is hiring Lifeguards right now.. 

http://agency.governmentjobs.com/huntingtonbeach/default.cfm?action=viewJob&jobID=410080

they pay pretty good too $14/hr to start + %5 Emt pay.. 

Check the other beaches throughout OC.. Newport was hiring a month or two ago i think they still are accepting apps..


----------

